# An Ongoing Tale of Sadistic Pleasures being Taken with the Silicon



## CyberDruid (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys I thought you might enjoy having a look at this stout test bench by BoxGods. BTW this is going to be my ongoing Benching Thread. I'll probably be using the Blitz until it craps out but I'll be trying different CPUs and RAM just for the helluva it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHd5O07jUj4

Here's some shots






With the Flash





Without Flash





Asus Blitz back from RMA and it's working well.





Tracers. I've had mixed results with Ballistix...going to find out what these babies have for me in a bit.





Tonight's victim being crushed under the BRUTE FORCE is a hotblooded E5400.





It's a Zotac 8800GT clocking along pretty high.





lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPnc0H-utB4
A shorter tour.

I'll see what I can get out of this E5400. It won;t be in the socket long. I have an E7300 on the way I want to pummel.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice, just watched that video before I saw this post


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

Really nice test bench, I like the way it's setup. Really nice


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

i thought this was going to be about cyber finding that all along he was playing with silicone boobies...


----------



## zithe (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd rather stare at the computer itself than play games... Maybe not. XD

I think you sound kinda like Ron Perlman.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 22, 2008)

I bricked the Blitz updating the BIOS. It's a real blow to me.

Now all it does is start momentarily...shutdown...start momentarily...etc forever. 

Man.

I really liked this board. I've waited weeks for the RMA and now it's toast again. Not a happy monkey.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 22, 2008)

What is that case/bench station that you're using for this setup? I'd love to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 23, 2008)

It's a one-off prototype made by Geno of BoxGods. He has plans to produce a really sweet looking acrylic one where the angled chassis is CNC folded (with heat) so it's basically one piece. Really cool idea. Then the sides are grooved to receive the bent/folded piece. So a 3 piece station. I think they will be coming out soon. And not expensive from what I've been told.

BTW the Blitz is fine. The 1505 BIOS hates the E7200. I popped the E5400 back in and it's cranking along at a 400 FSB (stock is 200) and 1ghz OC.

I'm wondering what chip to try next. Weird that the latest BIOS would not work with the E7200. THe 1101 BIOS worked fine...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey CD, this is just awesome dude.  Great work 10/10 for that dude.


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2008)

so wheres the rest of the comp at psu rad etc in the box ?

also what do you use to update your bios ?

do you do it in the bios ?

nice rack lol

the DD rack looks alot smaller then yours


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 23, 2008)

I used Asus Updater. It worked fine. The 1505 BIOS does not like the E7200. I got a little sidetracked putting together a rig for my Brother-in-Law...but I plan to get bak to the BenchMaster shortly.

The pump, rad, fans, PSU and DVD are all in the lower compartment. I rarely change those items unless there is a failure. I am mostly interested in access to the Mobo and peripherals.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 26, 2008)

I still can't get over how much I love this!


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> nice rack lol
> 
> the DD rack looks alot smaller then yours



Man that made my night. TY DOM


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 26, 2008)

Still on the hunt for something fun to OC. The E5400 seems to top out at 3.2


----------



## theJesus (Nov 26, 2008)

lol get a Pentium D 805


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Still on the hunt for something fun to OC. The E5400 seems to top out at 3.2



e7200's are like $119 on newegg with free shipping


----------



## theJesus (Nov 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> e7200's are like $119 on newegg with free shipping





CyberDruid said:


> BTW the Blitz is fine. The 1505 BIOS hates the *E7200*. I popped the E5400 back in and it's cranking along at a 400 FSB (stock is 200) and 1ghz OC.
> 
> I'm wondering what chip to try next. Weird that the latest BIOS would not work with the *E7200*. THe 1101 BIOS worked fine...





CyberDruid said:


> I used Asus Updater. It worked fine. The 1505 BIOS does not like the *E7200*. I got a little sidetracked putting together a rig for my Brother-in-Law...but I plan to get bak to the BenchMaster shortly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^what does that mean, good or no good?


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 27, 2008)

Mean it won't boot with an E7200 in hge socket on the 1505. I could roll back but I guess I will just try something else.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^what does that mean, good or no good?


It means you suggested buying something he already had


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

theJesus said:


> It means you suggested buying something he already had



ahh crap.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah I specifically bought that E7200 from a FS on OCN just to fry it...and then I thought my board was dead AGAIN but no...just would not even start with that chip in the socket. Odd hunh?

I've clocked my share of E3110s, E8400, Q6600, QX9650s...I'm thinking there has got be an overlooked clocker. Maybe an E5400? Or an E2180? 

Something cheap enough to kill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Yeah I specifically bought that E7200 from a FS on OCN just to fry it...and then I thought my board was dead AGAIN but no...just would not even start with that chip in the socket. Odd hunh?
> 
> I've clocked my share of E3110s, E8400, Q6600, QX9650s...I'm thinking there has got be an overlooked clocker. Maybe an E5400? Or an E2180?
> 
> Something cheap enough to kill.



To you what has been your favorite chip to overclock?  Since you've tried soo many.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 27, 2008)

I really haven't tried that many. The easiest one for me is the QX9650. The unlocked multi is the key. Not much to it. Getting an E6600 to 4ghz stable enough to Fold was probably my favorite overclock. The early E6600 was a bear. Took a ton of voltage and produced insane heat. My Phase was overloaded I was seeing 28C load temps.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 27, 2008)

is the 8800GT has lights on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I really haven't tried that many. The easiest one for me is the QX9650. The unlocked multi is the key. Not much to it. Getting an E6600 to 4ghz stable enough to Fold was probably my favorite overclock. The early E6600 was a bear. Took a ton of voltage and produced insane heat. My Phase was overloaded I was seeing 28C load temps.



dang thats pretty crazy temps for a phase setup hehe.


Yeah unlocked multis are awesome, makes overclocking so much easier.  Thanks for the input thought dude.


My buddy might be switching back to AMD with the new phenoms Coming out.  He currently has an E6300 with a abit quad gt x38 board.  I want to see if I can grab that off him for a good deal, and use that as my overclocking, having some fun rig .


----------



## theJesus (Nov 28, 2008)

I vote for an e5x00 chip.  I'd like to see how those clock compared to the e7x00 series.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 11, 2008)

The E5400 is very disappointing. After seeing what guys are getting with the 5200 I was hoping for more.

I have another hard to OC chip coming: a Q8300 ES


----------



## theJesus (Dec 11, 2008)

How's the E5400 compare to the E7x00 series?

Sweet, looking forward to seeing you  that Q8300


----------



## MKmods (Dec 11, 2008)

how the heck did I miss this thread?  Thanks CD for all the excellent info.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 11, 2008)

theJesus said:


> How's the E5400 compare to the E7x00 series?
> 
> Sweet, looking forward to seeing you  that Q8300



Could not get the E7200 to play on my Blitz. I've since put it in a rig and shipped it to my Brother-in-Law



MKmods said:


> how the heck did I miss this thread?  Thanks CD for all the excellent info.



There's info in here


----------



## theJesus (Dec 12, 2008)

You could have always given the chip to me for my gf


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 12, 2008)

But then you would have to give me a special favor...and GFs hate that 

DAMMIT where is my Q8300? I need something to beat on...besides my donniker.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 12, 2008)

alway's nice to see your work Cyber


----------



## theJesus (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope your brother-in-law didn't have to give you a special favor!  I may have to make an avatar similar to Solaris'


----------



## _jM (Dec 12, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> The E5400 is very disappointing. After seeing what guys are getting with the 5200 I was hoping for more.


I have a E5200 on a P5Q PRO that I've got all the way to 4.3ghz. Im stuck @ a 343 wall on the FSB @ 1372mhz. But, Ive seen them go all the way up to 5.1ghz with a FSB of 405 @ 1636mz on LN2 of course  He also has 1.9v running through that chip. Im afraid to go past 1.6v on a 45nm chip.
On another Note....

Cyber... how in the hell did you get that bench station. I really want one exactly like that one. But I cant find it anywhere. I want to buy one when I get my tax return, along with the ASUS Rampage Extreme, and water-cooling. That will be my primary benching board/overclocking setup. I was looking into buying the danger-den torture rack but Im not a fan of plexi/acrylic. Please PM me on how i need to get one, shit If i had a cad drawing I could prolly have my uncle build it from scratch but his prices are wayy to high. Thank you


----------



## theJesus (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't remember who he got it off of, but it's one-of-a-kind.  Some sort of prototype or something, idk, can't remember.


----------



## _jM (Dec 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I remember who he got it off of, but it's one-of-a-kind.  Some sort of prototype or something, idk, can't remember.



Well while i was reading genos review of the original prototype(from BoxGods), he allows you to download the CAD drawing for the bench. He (BoxGods) had protocase build the enclosure off his CAD drawing. I submitted the drawing to them with a few adjustments to the Rad(triple instead of a dual) and all black powdercoat instead of red. So im waiting on them to get me the quote on the build.

Here is the site that built the bench table for BoxGods http://www.protocase.com/index.php

Here is the CAD Drawing from the original build : http://www.boxgods.com/global/link.php?id=126


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet. Let us know how much they want to build one.


Now I want to torture the E5200 again... BRB


----------



## intel igent (Dec 12, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Now I want to torture the E5200 again... BRB



make it scream!


----------



## _jM (Dec 13, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Sweet. Let us know how much they want to build one.
> 
> 
> Now I want to torture the E5200 again... BRB




Well they told me that the quote will be emailed to me within 24 hours.. still waiting.

@ E5200.. How high have you got yours up to. So far I can reach 4.3ghz on air. Im still tweaking it to try for 4.5 But it seems that I cant get past 343mhz on the FSB (1370mhz)


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a dumbass

I keep calling it and E5400

It's a stinking E4500 (65nm)

I juiced the hell of it and was able to get it to Post at 3.9 (not bad for a 2.2ghz chip) but itwould not load windows.

I bumpe the juicvve right on up there too...3.6 was 1.6 VCcore and 3.9 POST was 1.7 something...

I was really hoping to squeeze 4.4 out of it but I think that isimpossible.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 18, 2008)

you can try some DICE?


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 19, 2008)

The station is at a 45 degree angle...


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> There's info in here





CyberDruid said:


> The station is at a 45 degree angle...


See chocked full of good info..

some of us live vicariously through your exploits (Im a big chicken when it comes to OCing)


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, I just now realized what a horrible design flaw that is to put the mobo tray at a 45-degree angle for a test-bench like that 

Make a pot with an angled base?  idk how difficult that would be . . .

edit:  and a very secure mounting mechanism


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah it's not a DICE station for sure.


----------



## _jM (Dec 20, 2008)

Well i think you could do it with a bit of elbow-grease... instead of a straight pipe, just use an 45 degree cut at the base witch would make it "straight", and make sure that puppy is locked down real good.. shit i think it would work just fine.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 20, 2008)

intel igent]you can try some DICE?[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=CyberDruid said:


> The station is at a 45 degree angle...



 never thought i'd see a response like that from you.....

DICE isn't suitable for sustained run time's either, i was merely suggesting it so that you could possibly achieve your desired OC.

thnx


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 20, 2008)

intel igent said:


> never thought i'd see a response like that from you.....
> 
> DICE isn't suitable for sustained run time's either, i was merely suggesting it so that you could possibly achieve your desired OC.
> 
> thnx



Hunh?

I was just stating the facts...

The fellow that designed it makes these for testing HW (aircooled most likely) rapidly..not for uber benching.

I've got a couple of my own stations laying about for that sort of thing.

But I have yet to bench with anything more exotic than Phase.

Chilled Liquid has always appealed to me so one of these days I will  build a TEC chiller.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2008)

I actually would've thought Phase to be more "exotic" than TEC.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 21, 2008)

Phase is plug and play. It's easy to screw up a TEC set up and overheat the Pelt and Melt your rig.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2008)

Very true, but I was thinking more along the lines of setting up your own phase.  Aren't the possible problems with setting up your own phase worse than TEC?


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 21, 2008)

Phase is a walk in the park. Some vaseline in the socket (CPU socket yo) some Liquid electrical tap painted around that socket. Some Frost Sheild close cel foam* (*remove foil)

You are good to go. Maybe a squirt of silicon on the backside.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 22, 2008)

I suppose I worded that wrong.  I meant like constructing a phase.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh hell no. Why would I want to do that? That stuff is dangerous to work with if yer a n00b liek moi.

Well I am thoroughly sick of the E4500...it's not a bad chip but just nothing to hump a chair leg over...

I am going to plug in an ES Q8300 and have some fun...


----------



## theJesus (Dec 22, 2008)

lol, that's why I said it would be more extreme than TEC.  You should definitely try TEC though.  After getting a small taste from this Eliminator, I really want to put my own loop together.

Sweet, I've been wanting to see how much that low multi would limit Q8x00.


----------



## _jM (Dec 26, 2008)

Cyber, you could make a LN2 pot for that bench table. Instead of keeping the main shaft with 2 straight cuts, just cut the base of the pipe at a 45 degree angle. Keep the block as is and place the 45 on to it. Figure a way to assemble the block to the 45 degree angle. And now you have a LN2 Pot for that board  I think Ive seen it done somewhere, maybe in the bit-tech modding pages. I'll try and digg up somthing for ya.

 It will work as long as you can seal the 45 degree cut-end to the block itself. I would try it out with some smaller alum pipes or copper.(without adding the LN2) and just see if you can come up with somthing and go off that.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 26, 2008)

They make mouse pots at a 90 so I can't see what 45 would be a prob...

An even easier fix is to tilt the tech station 45 degrees...but that would be cheating.

Still have not had time or inclination to play...X-mas here with the kids has been top priority.


----------



## _jM (Dec 26, 2008)

same here... im glad the rest of the "family" leaves out tonite... finnally get this evening to myself


----------

